# Fresh Wort Kit Fermentation Questions



## Newts (20/3/13)

Hey guys,

Have a questions relating to my latest brew and I've been looking through info but I thought it would be easier to just ask for the specific info or if anyone can point me to a particular post.

I put on a fresh wort kit on the 14/3 meaning I'm 6 days into fermentation. It's NDBrewer Amarillo Pale Ale. OG was 1041. I took a reading yesterday and it was at 1021. Took another today and it's 1019. I'm using a refractometer so I'm not too concerned about the number of readings I take.

Does anyone know how long one of these would typically take to ferment at 18 degrees, using US05 yeast with the standard 5L water added. My other question is does anyone know what the OG and FG should be for one of these kits. Just want to know if my readings sound about right - I may be paranoid but the fermentation seems slow to me. I thought most beers fermented out in 7 days which would mean I'm heading to a FG of 1017 or so going on the above info which seems high based on previous kit beers.

Thanks in advance for any info.

Cheers,

Newts :beerbang:


----------



## bullsneck (20/3/13)

A refrac meter will give a false reading when alcohol is present. There's plenty of calcs online that would assist you. Google 'refractometer alcohol correction' or similar.


----------



## Newts (20/3/13)

Thanks bullsneck. I didn't realise this being the noob I am - only came in the mail the day I brewed this one up so I thought I'd use it over my hydrometer which is out by a few notches now. I'll search and see what the actual reading is.


----------



## GavinO (25/3/13)

Pretty much all I use is the ND fresh wort kits, have done plenty of Amarillo pale ales. OG is usually around 1038. Using same yeast and 5 litres of water I ferment at around 22 degrees for 2 weeks. FG is usually 1006 - 1008. I have tried kegging or bottling after 9 or 10 days but have found it results in an overly cloudy beer. In my experience 14 days minimum. Hope this helps, cheers.


----------



## Newts (25/3/13)

That makes me wonder if I had a stuck fermentation. I've kegged it now so that's it but it was OG 1041 and FG 1010. Fermenting for 10 days total. Will find out soon if it's drinkable or not and I'll post the result


----------

